# Hard case for mission craze?



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey everyone. Like alot of people,i bought a mission craze. The ata is 28or29.seems no one makes a case that
isnt twice the size of this bow.does anyone have any ideas what i could use? I can get quality foam for
nothing.just wanting your thoughts-thank you.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

You can make one. I did that (though I haven't found a good source for foam --- where do you get yours?).

I documented how I made my case pretty thoroughly here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1335300

There was a much cooler one done using a CNC machine for a specific takedown bow though:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823077


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

A little pricey, but what about a Pelican or Storm case?

These two might work:

-Pelican 1700 long case with inside dimensions of 35x13.5x5.25

- Storm iM3100 long case with inside dimensions of 36.5x14x6

Cost is about $150 but they're damn good cases.


----------



## okherp (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a Mathews Z7, and bought a Plano All-Weather case for it. Excellent fit, and there are multiple strap placement bosses to fit your limbs, plus straps for your quiver and release. There is just enough room to also carry a couple of pocket-sized Plano boxes that I use for my broadheads, field points, hex wrenches, extra nocks, etc. It is made of thick durable plastic, and it has support pillars, rubber weatherstripping, and locking latches. The velcro straps hold the bow secure in the foam, so I never worry about it bouncing around and jostling my sights. I bought the Bone Collector (only because the regular AW was all sold out, so they gave it to me for a reduced price), but the regular AW is only around $100 at Bass Pro.


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all for the replys,hope huntins good for ya.


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

WillAdams- I get all the foam i need fro work. been used for packing fragile items. its pretty nice, not the stuff found in skb,but better.


----------

